

What the Flux? Let’s Redux. (or why Redux is awesome) - HenrikJoreteg
https://blog.andyet.com/2015/08/06/what-the-flux-lets-redux

======
abritinthebay
90% of these are actually "Why Flux + React Is Awesome" and have zero to do
with Redux.

Redux seems perfectly nice but more verbose and boiler-plate ridden compared
to say... Alt or Flummox and way less intuitive to newbies than Reflux (though
Reflux has its own issues). I like Flummox but it has Osbourned itself by
saying it's functionally abandoned.

Redux has constants for Actions which seems like the most verbose and ugly way
to implement that (and it was the most criticized part of FB's original
implementation as well). What this article doesn't do is tell me why I should
use Redux _instead_ of the others. Isomorphic is a great feature over Reflux
but many other Flux libs have that.

So... can anyone else on here tell me __why I should use Redux in production
__? Note - that 's the important thing; _in production_. Who cares if it's a
cute side-project thing? Real world applications are key. Or is it a case of
"don't, but when it's stable switch"? If so, fine, but why would I switch?

In short: can anyone answer the question this article didn't? Why _Redux_?

